# Changed from Welness to Orijen. Now black poop?



## adamlewis (Jan 18, 2009)

My puppy (who is approaching 5 months old) has just changed from Wellness Large Breed Puppy food to Orijen Large Breed Puppy food. 

While on Wellness, his poop was always pretty brown and now that he has switched to Orijen, it has turned very very dark and after being outside for a few minutes goes to almost complete black. 

I did some googling and seems like black poop could mean blood in his poo, but I really dont think that it. This literally happened immediately after changing foods. He still runs around longer than I ever can, he still plays with all his toys, he still chases the cat...There are ZERO outward changes behavior wise. 

The other thing prior to the food change is that I think hes had a little bit of a cold for the past couple days. When he wakes up, he has a little wet-ish cough and dried snot around his nose (that has lessened over the past few days though).

I guess my real question is, has anyone else seen similar changes when going to Orijen food?


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

there was a thread a while back about this. many of us who feed orijen noticed much darker stools than on other foods. i wouldnt say they were black, but very dark brown. if it started immediately after the switch, id say its normal, but if you want peace of mind you may want to take a sample in.


----------



## thezinger (Nov 6, 2008)

ya that happened with my pup when she was on orijen.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I just switched from Wellness CORE to Orijen Fish and also noticed her poop seems a touch darker (not black but dark brown). They also seem smaller (so far), which was my goal, cuz her poops on Wellness were huge! So far so good!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Same thing happened with my dog when I switched to Orijen, its normal, darker poops and firmer ones.


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

Ditto - all 3 of my dogs are on Orijen and their poops are much darker in color than they were on Canidae. Dark brown/black now, compared to light/medium brown on Canidae. And they are much firmer (not hard, but firm) in consistency. Perfect poops, IMO (and I've fed raw before).

There certainly isn't any blood in their stools.


----------



## NewGsd/Lab x (Feb 18, 2013)

Got a 3 month pup in April from local human society. So God knows what food he was recently on but when he came home we immediately switched him to Orijen Large puppy. He had a little bout of upset stomach with runs that lasted a week but afterward his poops seemed to become more regular, starting to be smaller in size and turn black, and hard, when left out for a day. I do add water to his food to help mix in the probiotics and D.E. and ACV once a day and soften up the hard kibble.


----------

